# CAAD 10 frame set price



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

I saw on this forum that a CAAD 10 frame set should run about $750. My local shop quoted $850. Should I shop around? Can I do better than $850 here in SoCal? And will there be any deals on 2012 colors now that Interbike has passed and 2013's are on their way?

Thanks.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I doubt if they have any 2012 caad 10 inventories left at Cannondale but you should give it a try, which shop did you go to ? Helen or Incycles?


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

zamboni said:


> I doubt if they have any 2012 caad 10 inventories left at Cannondale but you should give it a try, which shop did you go to ? Helen or Incycles?


Long Beach Cyclery. I work in the San Gabriel Valley and both Incycle and Helen's are close by so I was thinking of giving them a try.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

It's going to be challenge for smaller frame size but if you are falling under normal size from 54 to 58 you have a better chance to get a frame from Cannondale.


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

zamboni said:


> It's going to be challenge for smaller frame size but if you are falling under normal size from 54 to 58 you have a better chance to get a frame from Cannondale.


I'm at the other end of the spectrum, I need a 63.


----------



## Jaye09 (Dec 5, 2011)

JM714 said:


> Long Beach Cyclery. I work in the San Gabriel Valley and both Incycle and Helen's are close by so I was thinking of giving them a try.


Total stretch, but give OutSpoken in Huntington Beach a try, they're a Cannondale dealer. Nice guys, I like them


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone know if they are selling the normal 2013 SuperSix as framesets?


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

The retail on the 2012 CAAD 10 is/was $1,000. The upgrade program price was $750 when I asked C-dale in the spring. $850 doesnt seem out of line.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

In Cycle in Pasadena was offering the CAAD 10 in the In Cycle team colors for $600.00. call them and find out if they have your size.


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

veloci1 said:


> In Cycle in Pasadena was offering the CAAD 10 in the In Cycle team colors for $600.00. call them and find out if they have your size.


I checked with them, they didn't have anything in my size in stock. They said they called Cannondale and the best they could do was sell me a full bike with 105 on it.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

JM714 said:


> I checked with them, they didn't have anything in my size in stock. They said they called Cannondale and the best they could do was sell me a full bike with 105 on it.


If they offer you a great deal buy the bike and sell the grouppo on eBay.


----------

